# Succulent Care - Removing pups



## Marco (Jul 4, 2020)

A few months ago I got into haworthias. One of them are throwing off pups and I'm just trying to get ready for when the time comes.

Interestingly enough, it seems like the plant has put all its efforts in growing the pups and not so much in growing the mother plant. There has been minimal growth for the mother plant. The pups have been growing quickly. I'm not sure if this is typical. Hopefully it is typical and not an indicator of the succulent saying "yeah buddy, you effed up...i have no roots so im just trying to survive".

I digress, I found some vids online on how to remove pups but was curious if anyone here has any first hand experience? 

I have the following questions for Haworthia pups :

1) Are your growing conditions relatively dry/humid and warm/cold?
2) What kind of medium do you use? For all my haworthias I'm using 100% akadama.
3) How often do you water?
4) Do you use rooting hormones on the pups?
5) Do you use fertilizer?
6) Do you grow your pups along side any orchids? If so which genera?


----------



## CarlG (Jul 4, 2020)

I leave the pups on. This results in a beautiful, dense plant. Use a bulb pan to display to best effect.

Mine grow in sandy potting soil, with a little pumice thrown in.

I water when dry, but keep in mind that many are winter growers, as opposed to many succulent plants.


----------



## Marco (Jul 4, 2020)

CarlG said:


> I leave the pups on. This results in a beautiful, dense plant. Use a bulb pan to display to best effect.
> 
> Mine grow in sandy potting soil, with a little pumice thrown in.
> 
> I water when dry, but keep in mind that many are winter growers, as opposed to many succulent plants.




Carl - Thanks! I didn't know they were winter growers. That explains why they've been growing relatively slow.

I'm not going to remove the pups yet. I'm not sure if I want to keep them on or off. For the time being, I kind of like the individual growth look.


----------



## abax (Jul 4, 2020)

Marco, do you have Haworthia 'Pearly Dots'? I have a huge one that
needs lots of pups removed.


----------



## eds (Jul 5, 2020)

Leave them as long as you can as they will grow much more slowly once removed. Let the cut or break callus over before you repot it, even into a mineral substrate. Don't water until you see roots.

Unless you're wanting to propagate to improve how it looks or to sell the offsets I'd let them build up as they look much more impressive that way IMO.


----------



## Marco (Jul 5, 2020)

Abax - No I do not have a pearly dots.

Eds - They are staying as is for now. They seem to be doing ok next to the neos and its been roughly 2 months. They are fantastic. Not as fussy as neos and needs less attention. Also a 100% inorganic medium is a dream. It is not as messy as organic medium


----------

